# Lillybutt



## Lillybutt1978 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi there

I have a sage duo temp pro machine that uses the Claro Swiss single use plastic filters. Someone has given me 2 packs of the sage charcoal replacement water filters that I believe can be used with older versions of the duo temp. Does anyone know whether if I buy the plastic filter holder for the charcoal filters whether they are compatible with the newer machine?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

What water are you using? You're better off using good water.


----------

